# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  Depressive bout after incident, any quick tips pls

## Mattypompy

Hi guys,

I recently did something that I was ashamed of and violated my moral code. There were mitigating circumstances but I was wrong.

It has precipitated nearly a week now of low mood, guilt and feelings of shame. I'm not sure how specific I can be due to not being sure of the robustness of anonymity on here. It may not be relevant anyway.

I have berated myself and would apologise, that's all I can think of for resolution.

Any thoughts?

M x

Long history of depression, anxiety and social phobia btw

----------


## Suzi

Hi Matt, obviously I don't know what you've done.. but if you've apologised and done your best to make things right then that's all you can do. At some point you are going to have to stop beating yourself up and try to move forward....

----------


## Paula

Hi Matt. Hunni, weve all done something we regret in life. We cant change whats been, all we can do is look forward. Would apologising cause others more hurt? Would apologising be for your benefit or theirs?

----------


## Mattypompy

Hi Ladies, thanks for the kind responses. It's always productive to receive the objective views of others. I'm just super sensitive and liable to feelings of guilt, always have been. Of course that can inevitably lead to depressive ideation and rumination. Perhaps I should go try some of my ACT therapy.

I'd apologise for me, in the sense I feel it's the grown up thing to do when one has done a wrong to acknowledge that to the other party and accept ones culpability. I passed on my apologies to third party today, it won't cause hurt I'd think.

Essentially I had a heated argument while in a pub that had very minor fleeting physical aspect, but I was ashamed I lost control for few seconds. There was history and provocation, with some extraneous personal stressors.

I don't want to get ill again. Need to meditate maybe. 

Thanks ☺

----------


## Suzi

Well done for apologising lovely, hopefully you can close that chapter and move on to the next? 
Meditation and ACT always helps me tbh and certainly doesn't do any harm. 

Hunni, the more you stress about the possibility of getting ill the more you are going to struggle. You can do this, you have the tools to help you, so keep on using them.

----------


## Mattypompy

Hey, thanks Suzi for wisdom as ever. X

I'll try and discover some inner zen as I do not have a time machine just now!

All the best and thanks for being there x

----------


## Suzi

Lol, not sure it's wisdom lol 

Always here to listen x

----------

